# saving up for a trailer, what do I need?



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

What are you planning to use to pull it?


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

? You said you don't have a truck...you are not implying that you are thinking about pulling a trailer without a truck are you?:shock:


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

As has been mentioned the tow vehicle is as important as the trailer. That said, a two horse slant should work for you. You just need to get 7 foot tall one. My BelgianXTB is a bit bigger than yours and he fits into the front position of my 3 horse slant with my other two horses in back. You just need to get the tall and wide version. A Suburban with large engine or something similar should work as a tow vehicle. The problems start if your trailer is heavier than the tow vehicle.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Plain old stock trailer. Load horse loose and let him stand at a slant so he can fit.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

We have an suv but not a truck, we have a Ford something (I'll check what it is). Is pulls our camping trailer which is really big. Probably 3 or more thousand lb trailer.


So we can use a trailer hitch trailer just not a goose neck trailer.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If it pulls a camp trailer, it's probably a Ford Expedition or a Ford Excursion. I'm hoping it's an Excursion. The Expedition's wheelbase is too short to comfortably pull a horse trailer, unless it's the Expedition XL (even then, it's iffy).

Pulling a horse trailer and pulling a camping trailer are two completely different beasts. The center of gravity is completely different, as is the weight distribution. So, just because a vehicle can pull one doesn't mean it can pull the other.

I had a 2005 Chevrolet Trailblazer extended. Big in-line 6 engine (279HP) and a decent wheelbase (just under 11ft, which is comparable to most short-bed pickups). I pulled a lightweight aluminum two-horse slant with my gelding in it (about 1500lbs of horse) once on an 11-mile trip from our old barn to our new one. No real hills, only a couple of turns. Easy drive. Then, I pulled the same horse trailer with the same horse in it with my boyfriend's 2005 Dodge 2500 Cummins turbo diesel about the same distance. Far more turns and stops, even crossing a major highway at one point. The difference was night and day. The truck was built to haul and it was like the trailer wasn't even back there, whereas the Trailblazer, while it did a decent-enough job, I wouldn't have wanted to take it on any hills or a road with more turns and stops.

Assuming you have an Expedition (which is much more likely than the Excursion), it has a scant 21 more horsepower than my Trailblazer did. I wouldn't be pulling anything more than a two-horse straight-load with it, to be quite honest. 

Not trying to be "Debbie Downer," just trying to be realistic.


----------



## ohmyspurs (Jul 1, 2014)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Plain old stock trailer. Load horse loose and let him stand at a slant so he can fit.


I agree, we pull with a roomy stock trailer and my picky horse can stretch out as he pleases. We've pulled our stock trailer with my Toyota 4Runner, a Ford Expedition, and our Tundra truck.


----------

